# Toronto Open, Spring 2015 - April 25, 2015



## tarandeep5 (Mar 21, 2015)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOSp2015

Date: April 25, 2015
Location: 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada M4Y 1C2 (The Central YMCA)

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
Megaminx
Pyraminx


Registration will start at 8:45 AM, but the schedule has not been released yet.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 21, 2015)

i take the lack of 5x5 as a grievous personal offense!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2015)

DYK:
-No sub-10, no rice?
-Which?
-I beat Julian at Pyraminx?
-Julian beat me at 4x4?
-A&W's cups spill easily?
-Only 2 rounds of 3x3, 2x2 and OH?
-But 2 rounds of Pyraminx?
-139 competitors?
-Speed FMC?
-Americans don't like awards ceremonies?
-Prizes weren't Shengshou 2x2s?
-I had a lot of +2s?
-They cost me 2nd place and PBs?
-All aboard the J-Train Express? 
-Antoine, can I have your autograph?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Apr 27, 2015)

DYK:
-I'm very mean to Ross?
-I'm sorry Ross?
-He forgives me?
-He shouldn't?
-4 Hours of Sleep + Exhaustion + No Practice = Good 2x2 Average?
-11.6 tps on my 1.12 single?
-Bill can have his 2x2 NR?
-(Although I secretly want it?)
-Cube Basket Towers>Cube Towers?
-Cube Baskets make amazing hats?
-And are the best thing ever?
-Kit destroyed mine?
-Johnathan Esparaz is a (cool)Ninja?
-I want to be as cool as him?
-I'm apparently Johnathan Tan's Brother? 
-He's the cooler brother?
-No 4x4 Second Round?
-We tried to speed through events to make room for a second round?
-We made enough time?
-Dave didn't let us?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 27, 2015)

oh, so DYKs aren't dead... right on!

DYK that it is unkind to mock people while they're solving?

DYK that the supervisor is always watching? 
(he's under your bed right now)

DYK that these comps can be seriously bad for one's health?
(srsly; sleep deprivation, greasy fast food, eye strain, death [metal])

DYK that sub 2 ray is best ray?


DYK that we might or might not look good depending on picture quality?

DKY that you are immoral for +2ing cuz i feel bad for having to crush your good solve?
(especially when your parents start clapping and acting all proud...)

DYK that side events _might_ be a _little_ bit more fun than i give them credit for?

DYK that STM?

DYK that i still love you, ray?


----------



## Kurainu17 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> oh, so DYKs aren't dead... right on!
> DYK that sub 2 ray is best ray?


Nope.


Ross The Boss said:


> DYK that i still love you, ray?


I don't deserve it, you're too good for me. </3


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 27, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> DYK:
> -All aboard the J-Train Express?



I've got a ticket?


----------

